# Got broke into last night.....



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

MMy baby got her window smashed last night.  Lousy ($ckers!!! But theres a really pissed off Theif running around somewhere. They tried their Damndest but got NOTHING. I keep my $#it bolted down. So I ended up with a busted window and a couple of cut wires. BUT on PRINCIPLE Id really like to hurt somebody... Especially seeing as I replaced the damn window 2 weeks ago. SOOOOOOOOO............ Suggestions for Alarm????? I saw a thread awhile back for a custom alarm that had a nice SHOCK factor.. But cant find it.... I looking to do a custom job, spend some cash, and #$ck up the next person who tries this.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

tint your windows 5% ass black..... and tie a rottwieler to your steering wheel... works for me....
but if you want to keep yourself from any legality issues, id suggest an alarm w/ a 2 way pager.... one that lets you know when someones breakin into your car.... 
CLIFFORD RS3 is one that comes to mind.... and its also a remote start...
i dono what you mean by shock factor.... is that an alarm that has a good shock sensor.... or is that an alarm that electricutes a helpless thief.....?
im down to electricuting ppl upon any opportunity tho..... but the rott works sooo good!


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

you have mail nastynissan


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

SHOCK FACTOR=====Once armed the would be theif will be lying on the ground for a couple of minutes.... Hopefully long enough for me to get there. 

Any ideas for the alarm will be greatly appreciated... I want something Ill be able to wire some relays and circuits into.... IM DONE PLAYING AND THEVE PISSED ME OFF!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I suppose you could buy a stun gun and connect it to the chassis and use one of the trigger stages to operate a relay that would turn the stun gun on. As far as the pager thing goes, you're going to hear the alarm go off before the pager is going to respond, and if you're far enough away that you can't hear the alarm go off, by the time the pager does and you get out there they'll be long gone. It's not like people hang out in a car while the alarm is going off. I've installed a dozen or so alarms and I can tell you that there is very little difference between any DEI product (Clifford, Viper, Hornet, Etc.) and alarms that cost a lot less, in fact, cheaper brands typically have more features standard, as they cannot afford to offer 5 alarms with the same computer but different features, it's not cost effective. So they offer one or two that have a lot of features. I can get you alarms and components, so drop me an email and we can talk about a decent setup. I'd say you at least want dual stage shock sensor as well as a two zone microwave sensor. How about solenoid activated spikes that poke up through the seat into the ass of whoever is sitting there?   J/K, it's possible though, and not that difficult or expensive, but I wouldn't recommend it, lawsuits and all, not to mention if you hit a bump and the thing trips and stabs you in the ass.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Either way if they want they will get it. A good friend of mine that lives down the street has had his vehicles broken into 3 times and his house once in a year. The first time he didnt have an alarm on his truck then he got one and they still broke into it the 2nd time and then he upgraded his alarm and still got broken into a 3rd time. Talk about bad luck. His dad never reported one of them. Then when a cop came to his house when his house got broken into the cop try to say he thinks something seems wierd like he is trying to scam somebody. He didnt even report 3 thefts and the cop is trying to say something doesnt seem right, wtf?

I hate people who try to steal shit cause they cant ge it without stealing it . If you happen to catch them when they come back, I would love to beat there ass. Sorry to hear that someone is trying to take your shit.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> *I suppose you could buy a stun gun and connect it to the chassis and use one of the trigger stages to operate a relay that would turn the stun gun on. As far as the pager thing goes, you're going to hear the alarm go off before the pager is going to respond, and if you're far enough away that you can't hear the alarm go off, by the time the pager does and you get out there they'll be long gone. It's not like people hang out in a car while the alarm is going off. I've installed a dozen or so alarms and I can tell you that there is very little difference between any DEI product (Clifford, Viper, Hornet, Etc.) and alarms that cost a lot less, in fact, cheaper brands typically have more features standard, as they cannot afford to offer 5 alarms with the same computer but different features, it's not cost effective. So they offer one or two that have a lot of features. I can get you alarms and components, so drop me an email and we can talk about a decent setup. I'd say you at least want dual stage shock sensor as well as a two zone microwave sensor. How about solenoid activated spikes that poke up through the seat into the ass of whoever is sitting there?  J/K, it's possible though, and not that difficult or expensive, but I wouldn't recommend it, lawsuits and all, not to mention if you hit a bump and the thing trips and stabs you in the ass.  *


im gona have to go ahead and.... disagree with you there, toolap... the pager goes off as soon as the alarm goes off.... 

as far as a dual stage shock sensor, most alarms you can purchase from say, best buy, come with that feature... the black widow, a cheaper brand, also comes with that option... 

good luck calibrating a microwave sensor..... if you dont get it rignt, it'll be more of a nuisance than anything.... the only components i can see worthwhile spending moneys on is a battery backup.... and merc switches for the hood trunk....
but props for that spikes idea, toolap!
u know, you figure if your vehicle is YOUR property, and if someone gets injured while trespassing on your property... they cant do anything if they get stabbed or bit in the ass... legally.... but... correct me if im wrong, ppls..... peace


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*Didn't help.*

I've got a paging alarm with a very sensitive shock sensor, unfortunately it didn't save my car from having a brick thrown through the back window nor did it get the attention of anyone to see it happen. People have become too desensitized to alarms, they hear them go off and no one even stops to think that maybe a car is being stolen or broken into. I, fortunately, have an idea of who did it, but I'm still digging glass out from all corners of the car, it was forceful enough to shatter the window and put a hole in the back of the passenger seat. The alarm went off, but since I was quite some distance away at a movie theater, the remote paging system didn't reach.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*Just remember*

Just remember, you can have the best alarm in the world, but it won't always help you. I feel your pain NastyNissan, when my window was busted, I was about to go ballistic, but it was 1 in the morning and I was rather tired. Tool, by the way, what is the microwave sensor? Is that some sort of proximity sensor?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Im going for the dual stage/ prefferably with a dual microwave/proximity sensor. All openings will be HOT!!! Im looking to wire electrical contacs into the door handles (and possibly other places) That when armed will deliver stungun type effects.... How much voltage/ amperage does it take to Kill anyway???? We dont want to go to far now DO WE?!?!


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

*f*#Kn thieves*

i hate f*#kin thieves ,they tryed to break into my sentra a while back ,they tried to peel back the window (like on a honda),and broke it since it sits inside the door frame,anyways the tints i had on the car held the window in place and they didnt get in  ,so i replaced the window,removed my tints(since i had nothing to steal anyway) and added an alarm. then the next week they broke into my honda prelude and stole the radio!, so i replaced that window ,put in a cheap c/d player and put an alarm. and i wasn't the only one about 20 people in the apartment complex got broken into (by breaking the window) , f#*king bastards.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've installed a couple pager alarms, and there is a delay, and most of them have a shitty range of operation. When they put the operating distance on the packaging, that's line of sight without any physical obstructions that might impair operation, nor does it account for other environmental conditions that might do the same. The pager is a waste of money IMHO, it's an extra thing to carry around. I was telling nasty nissan, a few solenoid activated pepper sprays that only operate when in full alarm and a door is opened would be a nice way to get a punch in, despite your absence.


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

*just another idea...*

I plan to install a video surveillance system that will serve two purposes, security and for in-car racing footage. I think its just a matter of relays which triggers a vcr to record when the alarm goes off.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

i really like both those ideas...... All input for this system is greatly appreciated..... I going to brainstorm for a week and then start building.....


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

so nasty nissan what do you think? if your not sure about me and buying stuff off the net, let me know and i will put you in touch with someone who has bought something from me before


----------



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

be very careful in your choice, i have a Crimeguard alarm
on my SE-R and it causes more probs than anything. EXAMPLE--
i took my car in to have the a/c looked at, i tell the guy that 
it has an alarm on it and the doors lock automaticly....well
i guess that guy didnt know what AUTOMATICLY meant the keys 
were locked in, had to slim-jim it. And, i had the sensitivity set too
high and the WIND set it off one night, needless to say i am very cautious when it rains and hails


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

B13 sentra.... I sent you an e-mail..... Give me your price and give me till Mon afternoon to check my local JYs..... Zip=28754...Oh Yea, 92 2door Pass side door window.

toolapcfan.....E-mail me with your suggestions and prices on Alarm systems..... 2-3 modes... Motion detection would be nice...BUT cost???? And I have to be able to wire some relay circuits into it.


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

hey nasty nissan , you will have to send it again because i delete everything with a topic that i havent posted about and from people i dont know( alot of spam) sorry bout this i do have a window for you , do you know about what a window weighs?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Just this week I got my Hornet 554t car alarm installed. I absolutely love it. It includes keyless entry and it comes with a 2 way LCD pager. I got it off ebay brand new for 165. If you need to know who I got it from, I can get you in contact with him...


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

SER_GUY said:


> *And, i had the sensitivity set too
> high and the WIND set it off one night *


 Yea I know what you mean my friends truck is like that. Exept it went off like 8 times one really windy night. And he had to set the sensitvity ( he isn't the brightest) and he set it too low and then it got broken into for a 3rd time.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

someone smashed my window once. they should die. In fact, they will. I'll track them down with all my hatred.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i feel i must contribute my 2 cents to this because i too was broken into once. the jammed the key holes with a screw driver and opened the doors, lol, really smooth, and if they read this i must thank them for not doing any serious damage to the car either, besides 15 bucks for locks, 200 dollar stereo, another one to replace that and an alarm system, so altogether it only costed me near 400 to fix  course i was asking for it, not really, who the f#$k wants their shit stolen, friggin bastard thieves, id love to catch one some time....mmmm....anyways, i left my stupid faceplate on and since we had no flood light and i was parked on the dark side of the driveway hidden by a huge van...whats this world coming to? maybee bullet proof glass and definetly a shocking alarm would be nice thing to have...o and no door locks, shaved off, all automatic..yes, thats my goal...i will have an inpenetrable fortress with machine guns and grenades, and auto lock heat seeking missles...too bad i wont be able to have room for an engine...


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

I to now the feeling of seeing my car window smashed in. Especially since i had to do it my self! Some bitch locked the keys in the car! dam her! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

I will tell you what has worked for myself. I let everyone know one way or the other that my car hasa very good alarm system weahter it be stickers on the windows or by word of mouth. sometimes i even set my alarm off when someone is looking to admire my car, i know it sounds dumb but believe me others notice and thing wow if all they are doing is peering in the windows and the alarm triggers that is crazy. Alot of the time if someone breaks into your car it's someone you know or it will be someone who wants your stuff and watches you from a distance.. all of the obove will put doubt in their mind.. and mostlikelly will save you alot of sh-t! Sorry for your bad luck. oh by the way keeping your car in some sort of lighted area can help too. I park my vehicle very close to a bright light or my front door.When I wrecked my car someone took my wheels from the police impound(dark place) that just backs up my thoughts... I'm not dealing with a couple hundred dollar system try 5,000+ system. goodluck


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I got tired of reading all of the posts, and skipped to the end. 

Booby trapping is illegal. If you intentionally set some type of system up on your car, where someone would get hurt if they were trying to break in, or steal your stuff, you'll get in more trouble w/the law than the person breaking in.

So no spiked seats, no shocking handles, no razor blades in the car stereo. It is illegal, and then that thief will sue you on top of your legal troubles!!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i totally agree muphasta


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes But if it only shocks them like say an Electric Fence and coupled with pepper spray in the window frame.... I dont see how there could be a problem.. I dont want to kill or hospitalize them just STUN and Distract till I can arrive.... BUT since Im selling the car it doesnt really matter does it????


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *i feel i must contribute my 2 cents to this because i too was broken into once. the jammed the key holes with a screw driver and opened the doors, lol, really smooth, and if they read this i must thank them for not doing any serious damage to the car either, besides 15 bucks for locks, 200 dollar stereo, another one to replace that and an alarm system, so altogether it only costed me near 400 to fix  course i was asking for it, not really, who the f#$k wants their shit stolen, friggin bastard thieves, id love to catch one some time....mmmm....anyways, i left my stupid faceplate on and since we had no flood light and i was parked on the dark side of the driveway hidden by a huge van...whats this world coming to? maybee bullet proof glass and definetly a shocking alarm would be nice thing to have...o and no door locks, shaved off, all automatic..yes, thats my goal...i will have an inpenetrable fortress with machine guns and grenades, and auto lock heat seeking missles...too bad i wont be able to have room for an engine... *


 i feel ya dog. thats the same way they got into my car last summer. alas, i miss my 12s , sniff. anyways, what can ya do but watch ur shit and watch your so called friends they will get u before any stranger will


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

tell me about it ny so called friend ripped into my car two summers ago. i gave him a place to live.


----------

